# Craft Suppies friction polish



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, the show was where the pen turning bug bit me!

I'll need to try this, I've got a process that produces a great initial finish but dulls quickly, especially when using the pens instead of just displaying them.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll have to get some of this. I have tried just about anything I can find to get a lasting gloss. So far, without much luck.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ill have to try that out when i get a lathe. looks cool.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does this work on items other than pens such as bowls and bigger turnings? mike


----------

